# looking for a 6x9 sub woofer



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

At one time I came across a pair on eBay that I wish I would of bought but never did can't remember the name brand has anyone ever come across any before if so post pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Did you do a google search?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

FOUND A GOOLE SEARCH OF WHAT I WAS LOOKINF FOR



















BOSTON ACOUSTICS SPG5554 OVAL SUB AUDIO SUBWOOFER NEW







Boston Acoustics' SPG series subwoofers are guaranteed to impress. With a unique patent pending oval design to maximize bass and frequency repose along with tight accurate sound. The woofers are also very forgiving and work in a wide range of enclosures with as low as a 1 cubic foot airspace requirement. In terms In terms of power and performance no other woofer even comes close.


Features: 
Features:
•Nominal Sd 555cm
•Rated RMS power handling 1000 watts
•Nominal Impedance 4-ohm
•Mounting Cutout Diameter SPG555 Cutout Template
•Mounting Depth 8-1/4" (210mm)
•Linear Excursion 3-3/4 inches
•Recommended Enclosure 1.0ft (28.3L) volume sealed
•555 cm2 of surface are
•3 inches of peak-to-peak excursion
•3 voice-coil
•Radialvent cooling technology
•Only 26 Lbs! Thanks to Neodymium Lightweight design
•RVC (Removable Voice Coil) allows coil to be exchanged without removing the woofer from the enclosure
•SPS (Soft Part System) removable assembly enables field repair of the cone/surround/spider assembly
•Can be field-stripped and custom painted, powder-coated, or plated
•Work in multiple enclosures, both sealed and ported
•Integral sealing gaskets simplify both standard and inverted mounting



I WANA REPLACE THE 2 MIDLE 6X9S IN MY GLASSHOSE


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

3 inch coil???:roflmao:


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

I was on sonicelectronix.com and seen some 6.5 in subs


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

damm they cleean if u come across a place werr they sell m let mi no would like too put some on my regal


brn2ridelo said:


> FOUND A GOOLE SEARCH OF WHAT I WAS LOOKINF FOR
> 
> View attachment 437531
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

The cheapest I seen was the ones on eBay I should've bought for 180 
these go for 400-600 new


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

gervais_85 said:


> I was on www.sonicelectronix.com and seen some 6.5 in subs


Yea I think BOSTON ACCUSTICS also has a 6.5


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

furby714 said:


> damm they cleean if u come across a place werr they sell m let mi no would like too put some on my regal


BRISTOL SOUND HOMIE!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

dey got m were exactly is da place at ????


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BRISTOL SOUND HOMIE!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Here you go. This is a company that sells a lot of OEM driver that other companys buy and rebadge as their own. Look around on the site and you'll find some interesting things:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-837


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

furby714 said:


> dey got m were exactly is da place at ????


BRISTOL AND ALTON IN SANTA ANA.


----------

